# Yak-23 Cockpit



## Pisis (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking for some referrence materials to a Yak-23 cockpit. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

1/72 KP-Jak-23 inbox review by Matthias Rabiller


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi !!!
As requested,here you are.Let me know if there is a problem to download it.I'll put them separately in the case.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Wojtek! I'm in my office now but when I get back home, I'l try to download it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2006)

I guwno wielke happens...  I have some weird downloading problems with your files - it's always broken... Could you pls post it as separate pictures in the attachemnets? Dzienkuje!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2006)

No co to se porobilo? 
Is the other way to send them to you?The archiv consists of 34 shots.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2006)

Szukaj w twoje PM.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2006)

O.K.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2006)

I've tried to make a rar file but the uploading was unsuccessful.I don't know why. 
I'll try to send it in another way.Let me know if you get it via e-mail.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Yo, yo, it's there! Thank you!
Looking at that cokcpit, I'dnt like to fly that piece of scrap metal, to be honest...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeap,The Yak-23 looks like a wast stuff.No wonder it is a forgotten fighter and not popular as Sabre is,for instance.Therefore there is a problem to find any info on it.I've had the TBU publication so far and it was the only one.I hope it was useful for you really.I'll be waiting for your pics of the model.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, it totally is! 
Looking at the shape of the Jak, it reminds me of late-war Japanese kamikaze planes.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you mean the Yokosuka MXY7 "Ohka"?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2006)

Tak.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2006)

You are right, the fuselage....remainds me this


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 28, 2006)

Question is whether the Japanese sent one to Germany in an exchange of technical data, because otherwise how would Russia have got one? Russia didn't invade any part of Japanese Empire because they were too busy with Germany and then needed to regroup.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

This aircraft is post war. Not to remind you that after WW2, Germany was split up into two (4, respectively) parts. Later these were known as Western and Eastern Germany... In Eastern Germany - DDR - they had Russian militery technic on a regular basis.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi !!!
In addition.The first tests of Yak-23 were finished on 21 August 1947.In the same year, pilot S.N.Anochin presented the new plane during the airshow on Tushino airfield near Moscow.Yak 23 was a development Yakovlev's figters powered by a jet engine.The early jet Yak serie consists of Yak-15,Yak-17,Yak-19,Yak-23 and Yak-25.There some pictures and profiles.
pics 1-3 Yak-15
pics 4-6 Yak17 ( two first Yak-17UTI )
pics 7 Yak19
pics 8-11 Yak23 ( the last one Yak-23 UTI )

source unknown:


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice pics. Where did the very last Yak belong to? Is that imatriculation of Yugoslavia?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2006)

Ahoj !!!

According to my knowledge, no.It is the Rumunian prototype of the training version of Yak23.Obbreviation "DC" stands for "doubla comanda"- two seats.The plane was a standard Yak 23 adaptation.The project was issued by CTIA ( Military Air force Institute of technology ) in 1956.The second cockpit was mounted instead of the rear tank fuel.The first cockpit was for a learner,the second one for an instructor. It was different from the Russian version of the a/c where the first was a instructor and the second pupil.The aircraft wasn't armed.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2006)

Aha, thanks.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## dad (Oct 4, 2007)

hi all
looking for cockpit layout and control deflections for the yak-23. I'm a modeler that uses X-plane flight sim and the yak is a project, TIA


----------



## virag mihai (Apr 29, 2017)

Pisis said:


> Nice pics. Where did the very last Yak belong to? Is that imatriculation of Yugoslavia?


In Romania,Yak-23 hase flown until 1960.135/37 Fighter Regiment,at Caransebes.


----------



## virag mihai (Apr 29, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Ahoj !!!
> 
> According to my knowledge, no.It is the Rumunian prototype of the training version of Yak23.Obbreviation "DC" stands for "doubla comanda"- two seats.The plane was a standard Yak 23 adaptation.The project was issued by CTIA ( Military Air force Institute of technology ) in 1956.The second cockpit was mounted instead of the rear tank fuel.The first cockpit was for a learner,the second one for an instructor. It was different from the Russian version of the a/c where the first was a instructor and the second pupil.The aircraft wasn't armed.


The Yak-23 DC hase start the service in august 1957 at 135 Fighter Regiment,Caransebes.


Yak-23 DC


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)




----------

